# Faulty Throttle Body



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and forgive me if I am writing about an issue already brought up. I looked through the threads but was unable to find this topic. On to my story. Last week i was driving home from work, Normally about an hour commute. About 30mins into my drive, 4 lights appeared on the dash, the engine was running however when i tried to accerlate there was no power and the car refused to move. I had to coast over to the shoulder, I shut off the car, and turned it back on, then the check engine remained however i was able to resume driving. Thinking it was a one off issue i continued on my way home. Not 10mins later it happened again. Performed the same process as stated above and continued again. This happened atleast 10more times before i got home. Took it to the dealership yesterday, got a call saying it was a faulty throttle body. My cruze is a 2011, LT. I have 93000Km on it(i have a long commute as mentioned above). It is covered under warranty thankgoodness and i have a nice new impala to drive while my car is being fixed. Apparently the part is in the states and will take 3 - 5 business days to arrive. Has anyone else experienced this on their cruze? What would make the throttle body to start malfunctioning? It is a very dangerous scenario when you are on the highway in traffic and the car won't let you move. I just worry this could happen again. I'm glad its being fixed and at no cost to me i just will have a fear of it occuring again. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.



> What would make the throttle body to start malfunctioning?


The throttle bodies and throttle pedal sensors rely on a set of variable potentiometers to measure position of the throttle plate. Eventually, after the throttle plate rubs over the throttle position sensor millions of times, the resistance film begins to deteriorate. As time goes on, the computer will be unable to determine the throttle plate’s position, which in turn, causes the car's computer to freak out and put the car in a "limp mode" to avoid unintended acceleration.

Honestly, I'd rather just have an old-fashioned throttle cable, but this is a small way to eek more fuel efficiency out of cars these days.

Most likely, it WILL happen again at some point down the road. This is not unique to the make of car, but it is a little early for it to happen. It is just the nature of the electronics in general. Varying throttle inputs (vs just crusing at the same speed on the highway constantly) may help put off the inevitable a bit.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Some gears jammed, a motor went kaput, a 10 cent electronic part went belly up. Lots of things could have caused that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. Well i guess its just like any other part that can wear out over time and use. I agree a lot of the older tried and true methods are much better, but fuel economy always wins! A friend of mine had mentioned that they have moved production of the throttle body parts from Mexico to the States, and this has helped improve the faulty throttle bodies in the last year or so. They are more prevailent in the trucks apparently.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fatmike409 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and forgive me if I am writing about an issue already brought up. I looked through the threads but was unable to find this topic. On to my story. Last week i was driving home from work, Normally about an hour commute. About 30mins into my drive, 4 lights appeared on the dash, the engine was running however when i tried to accerlate there was no power and the car refused to move. I had to coast over to the shoulder, I shut off the car, and turned it back on, then the check engine remained however i was able to resume driving. Thinking it was a one off issue i continued on my way home. Not 10mins later it happened again. Performed the same process as stated above and continued again. This happened atleast 10more times before i got home. Took it to the dealership yesterday, got a call saying it was a faulty throttle body. My cruze is a 2011, LT. I have 93000Km on it(i have a long commute as mentioned above). It is covered under warranty thankgoodness and i have a nice new impala to drive while my car is being fixed. Apparently the part is in the states and will take 3 - 5 business days to arrive. Has anyone else experienced this on their cruze? What would make the throttle body to start malfunctioning? It is a very dangerous scenario when you are on the highway in traffic and the car won't let you move. I just worry this could happen again. I'm glad its being fixed and at no cost to me i just will have a fear of it occuring again.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated!


fatmike409,
I would like to apologize for the experience you had with your Cruze. Please keep us posted on the outcome of your service visit. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

Thank you,
Sara (Assisting Stacy)
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Acgourlie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had the exact same problem however there is no throttle bodies available in all of North America. GM gave me 10 days car rental only however it going to take over a month for the part which is under warranty. I have even less km's on my car. Just last month I had to have a new water pump put in under warranty. I have had to take unpaid time off work and now have to worry about even getting to work. I have called customer service and have been waiting for answers from the Service Manager. Some customer service! NOT. I will no longer purchase GM/chevy products again! And that's coming from a customer whom has purchased over 5 vehicles from them in 10 yrs!


----------



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Acgourlie. Have you had any luck yet? I was about to add some update info to this thread and was very shocked to see your post. I still am waiting for my car. I dropped it off on Jan. 28th and over 3 weeks later i am still waiting. The service manager at my dealership just keeps brushing me off telling me it's on order and i wasn't told that there are none available!!! How can there be none available if they are building them continuously? It doesn't make sense. I'm not questioning your post, i'm just shouting vague questions in the air hoping a GM rep is reading this and they can get their act together. I have a paid rental, however i took the additional insurance out on it as I have a lengthy commute and didn't want to risk any issues with the car coming back on me. So now i'm am owing $6/day which right now is roughly around $140. That is $140 i wouldn't have had to dish out if my car was still running. Nice warranty GM. I too have been a die hard GM customer my entire life (mutlitple family members have worked for GM) and now this issue has shaken my confidence. Unless things get squared away soon i will be shopping with another company next time. Rubbish!


----------



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Sara,

Sorry i posted yesterday but didn't see your post from earlier on. My car is still at the dealership and I am extremely frustrated at this point (see post below). I am not happy with the fact that the parts needed for my car are not available in North America according to another poster. The dealership doesn't have much answers for me, other than the part hasn't arrived. I have a paid for rental car and that is fine, however i am paying out of pocket $6/day for the insurance and that doesn't sit well with me. Initially i was told 3 - 5 business days and i didn't mind shelling out for the insurance for that, however we're nearing almost a month and its getting out of hand. Not sure what can be done but as of right now i'm not a happy GM customer.

Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fatmike409 said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> Sorry i posted yesterday but didn't see your post from earlier on. My car is still at the dealership and I am extremely frustrated at this point (see post below). I am not happy with the fact that the parts needed for my car are not available in North America according to another poster. The dealership doesn't have much answers for me, other than the part hasn't arrived. I have a paid for rental car and that is fine, however i am paying out of pocket $6/day for the insurance and that doesn't sit well with me. Initially i was told 3 - 5 business days and i didn't mind shelling out for the insurance for that, however we're nearing almost a month and its getting out of hand. Not sure what can be done but as of right now i'm not a happy GM customer.
> 
> Mike




Mike, 
I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lindad128 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Same exact problem*



fatmike409 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and forgive me if I am writing about an issue already brought up. I looked through the threads but was unable to find this topic. On to my story. Last week i was driving home from work, Normally about an hour commute. About 30mins into my drive, 4 lights appeared on the dash, the engine was running however when i tried to accerlate there was no power and the car refused to move. I had to coast over to the shoulder, I shut off the car, and turned it back on, then the check engine remained however i was able to resume driving. Thinking it was a one off issue i continued on my way home. Not 10mins later it happened again. Performed the same process as stated above and continued again. This happened atleast 10more times before i got home. Took it to the dealership yesterday, got a call saying it was a faulty throttle body. My cruze is a 2011, LT. I have 93000Km on it(i have a long commute as mentioned above). It is covered under warranty thankgoodness and i have a nice new impala to drive while my car is being fixed. Apparently the part is in the states and will take 3 - 5 business days to arrive. Has anyone else experienced this on their cruze? What would make the throttle body to start malfunctioning? It is a very dangerous scenario when you are on the highway in traffic and the car won't let you move. I just worry this could happen again. I'm glad its being fixed and at no cost to me i just will have a fear of it occuring again.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated!


I Had the same exact problem & actually paid $500 for a new throttle box......(not at the dealer as mine went out of business after I bought my 2011 Cruze....) It is not a very reliable car & I cross my fingers everytime I go to work (an hour commute each way...) I will call & ask if I can get a refund as I guess it was covered.....UI also had to replace my theromstat, and a few other things  As a single mom on a very fixed income it is sad.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FWIW, mine dropped out a few weeks ago. I had a new part within 2 days and my car was up and running again. I have no idea why it's taking them so long for you guys...but that is just ridiculous.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> . I have no idea why it's taking them so long for you guys...but that is just ridiculous.


 - that is crazy, somehow GM is able to get a turbo and down pipe to my dealer in under 18 hrs for my car. Must be certain parts are in short supply.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> FWIW, mine dropped out a few weeks ago. I had a new part within 2 days and my car was up and running again. I have no idea why it's taking them so long for you guys...but that is just ridiculous.


Took me a week to get my throttle body and I though that was bad.....


----------



## hspence33 (Dec 28, 2012)

My throttle body on my 2011 Cruze has been replaced twice, once at about 64000 miles, a 2nd time 8000 miles later, and then 1200 miles later it started going into limp mode again. My mechanic had it for another 8 days, troubleshot everything, called everywhere, and talked to a ton of different specialists, and was told that this is a big issue and GM has no fix for it at this time. During the 1st replacement, he also switched the wiring harness. P2135 is the only code that ever comes up. Once it goes into limp mode, it does it periodically after that at all different speeds, driving conditions, temperatures, etc. He recommended taking it to the dealer and see if they would replace the computer, but figures it will be programmed with the same software\firmware, so it will probably still happen until GM upgrades the software\firmware on the computer. Loved the Cruze until 64000 miles. Now I want to trade it in. Can't trust it. Not fun to drive at 70 MPH then have it just lose power in the middle of rush hour.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hspence33 said:


> My throttle body on my 2011 Cruze has been replaced twice, once at about 64000 miles, a 2nd time 8000 miles later, and then 1200 miles later it started going into limp mode again. My mechanic had it for another 8 days, troubleshot everything, called everywhere, and talked to a ton of different specialists, and was told that this is a big issue and GM has no fix for it at this time. During the 1st replacement, he also switched the wiring harness. P2135 is the only code that ever comes up. Once it goes into limp mode, it does it periodically after that at all different speeds, driving conditions, temperatures, etc. He recommended taking it to the dealer and see if they would replace the computer, but figures it will be programmed with the same software\firmware, so it will probably still happen until GM upgrades the software\firmware on the computer. Loved the Cruze until 64000 miles. Now I want to trade it in. Can't trust it. Not fun to drive at 70 MPH then have it just lose power in the middle of rush hour.


Sorry to hear this, what part of Ohio are you in? Have you a dealership near you and how many miles are on your car now? The software has been updated a few times since 2011 and did you have your engine shield hacked up by a dealership since the throttle body issues?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like the GM Parts websites have throttle bodies for around $90 - I found part number 55565489. Not sure if it's the correct part for your year and model. I would ask them for the part number and see if I could find it myself. What good is the warranty if they make it so painful to use. That's exactly why I am not going to use my free oil changes. Too much hassle going to the horrible dealerships for a simple oil change that should take 15-20 minutes. 

I would prefer a good old fashioned throttle cable over this new electric throttle crap. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Did anyone try cleaning it first? If it's dirty it will cause the same issues. Most people will think it's the TPS when it's just build it causing a bad reading happens a lot on GM TBs I know it was a tsb for the imp a few years back


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> It looks like the GM Parts websites have throttle bodies for around $90 - I found part number 55565489. Not sure if it's the correct part for your year and model. I would ask them for the part number and see if I could find it myself. What good is the warranty if they make it so painful to use. That's exactly why I am not going to use my free oil changes. Too much hassle going to the horrible dealerships for a simple oil change that should take 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I would prefer a good old fashioned throttle cable over this new electric throttle crap. But maybe that's just me.


My only issue with the cable is scretching over time and the throttle springs being uber stiff causing you ankle cramps for long trips. I'm glad my 98 had cruise control because oh to nj was painfull w/o it. Only thing I didn't like about CC on my legacy as the second I turned it on I get a cel for something unrelated every time. 

Oil changes take about an hr and a half to 2 hrs at my dealership so I usually end up in a loaner. It's like they are triple booked since the recalls.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> My only issue with the cable is scretching over time and the throttle springs being uber stiff causing you ankle cramps for long trips. I'm glad my 98 had cruise control because oh to nj was painfull w/o it. Only thing I didn't like about CC on my legacy as the second I turned it on I get a cel for something unrelated every time.
> 
> Oil changes take about an hr and a half to 2 hrs at my dealership so I usually end up in a loaner. It's like they are triple booked since the recalls.


So put in a new cable in 10 years 

I gotta say though, it's weird going from the response of a conventional TB to an electronic one (or cars that actually did something before the turbo spooled). I was forever accidentally squealing tires from a stop on automatic cars before I got used to how touchy they are.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> So put in a new cable in 10 years
> 
> I gotta say though, it's weird going from the response of a conventional TB to an electronic one (or cars that actually did something before the turbo spooled). I was forever accidentally squealing tires from a stop on automatic cars before I got used to how touchy they are.


That's how I feel about the focus and Elantra. Low end Tq we don't have but dies after 36-38 mph.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi hspence33,

We are very sorry to hear of the complications that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to your mechanic and there was not a resolution for your concern. Did you take your Cruze to a certified Chevrolet dealership in order for it to be properly diagnosed? We will like to create a case in regard to your concern and document this within our system. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, full contact information, current mileage, and dealership if any further assistance is needed. We look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Oil changes take about an hr and a half to 2 hrs at my dealership so I usually end up in a loaner. It's like they are triple booked since the recalls.


The nearest dealer to my house expects you to leave it with them all day for a simple oil change. They don't even have a waiting room. And, there is no way they would ever give you a loaner. They do have a shuttle van, which I tried once, but they left me stranded at work and said they couldn't pick me up. They don't take appointments. You have to drop off your car when they open or they won't fit you in for the day. This dealer should be shut down. It's absolutely horrible. The next closest dealer looks just about as bad, based on the Yelp reviews.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> The nearest dealer to my house expects you to leave it with them all day for a simple oil change. They don't even have a waiting room. And, there is no way they would ever give you a loaner. They do have a shuttle van, which I tried once, but they left me stranded at work and said they couldn't pick me up. They don't take appointments. You have to drop off your car when they open or they won't fit you in for the day. This dealer should be shut down. It's absolutely horrible. The next closest dealer is just about as bad, based on the Yelp reviews.


I took my situation for granted then. We have a waiting room with tv and windows overlooking the service bay, Child room with ball pit, movie theater seating room with old movies playing, nail salon and a restaurant. The one time I had to early bird my car and walk to enterprise I get to cut across the Audi dealership next door and stare at the R8 in the window.


----------



## hspence33 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in Delaware, about 10 miles north of Columbus. I'm taking it to Chesrown in the next few days to see if they can find something that my mechanic couldn't. The engine shield was fixed\modified a couple of years ago per the recall, if that' what you're referring to. I was running fine before that and after for at least another 20,000 miles. Never had a problem until about 64000 miles.


----------



## hspence33 (Dec 28, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Sorry to hear this, what part of Ohio are you in? Have you a dealership near you and how many miles are on your car now? The software has been updated a few times since 2011 and did you have your engine shield hacked up by a dealership since the throttle body issues?


The dealership swapped out the computer and it is now running great. About 2000 miles since the new computer so far. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jimz100 (Dec 5, 2014)

My 2011 LS with 60k miles has gone into "limp" mode several times the past week. Throws the P2135 DTC. I turn off the ignition, wait a minute or two and restart with all normal until it happens again. I've cleaned the throttle body and reseated connectors so I guess its time to replace the throttle body. Dealer wants $638 for the job which is out of the question for a part I can get for $150.

My questions is - does the ECM need to be reprogrammed after replacing the throttle body on a 2011? If so, how can I do it myself?


----------



## 11chevycruzer (Jan 7, 2015)

jimz100 im having the same problem in fact it happened to my wife while driving and someone hit her because the car just shut down. I don't think the ecm needs to be relearn the new throttle body. I'm going to try and clean mine first and all that jazz before replacing it. You can buy it for cheaper then that if you look online. This is a know problem with GM and they haven't done anything to fix and its not covered under power train warranty. This is very dangerous and could cause a worse accident then what happened to my wife. Thank god my son was not in the car. Also mine is a 2011 cruze 1.4t with 44k on it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

11chevycruzer said:


> jimz100 im having the same problem in fact it happened to my wife while driving and someone hit her because the car just shut down. I don't think the ecm needs to be relearn the new throttle body. I'm going to try and clean mine first and all that jazz before replacing it. You can buy it for cheaper then that if you look online. This is a know problem with GM and they haven't done anything to fix and its not covered under power train warranty. This is very dangerous and could cause a worse accident then what happened to my wife. Thank god my son was not in the car. Also mine is a 2011 cruze 1.4t with 44k on it.


Very sorry for this! If you need any assistance, I would be happy to forward this incident to the appropriate team. Please send me a private message along with your VIN, mileage, contact information and the day of the incident. I look forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

11chevycruzer said:


> jimz100 im having the same problem in fact it happened to my wife while driving and someone hit her because the car just shut down. I don't think the ecm needs to be relearn the new throttle body. I'm going to try and clean mine first and all that jazz before replacing it. You can buy it for cheaper then that if you look online. This is a know problem with GM and they haven't done anything to fix and its not covered under power train warranty. This is very dangerous and could cause a worse accident then what happened to my wife. Thank god my son was not in the car. Also mine is a 2011 cruze 1.4t with 44k on it.




if the TB fails in anyway the car will not shut off it will idle. The 1.4 TB u can get new for under 100 the 1.8 is around 150 shipped. 



jimz100 said:


> My 2011 LS with 60k miles has gone into "limp" mode several times the past week. Throws the P2135 DTC. I turn off the ignition, wait a minute or two and restart with all normal until it happens again. I've cleaned the throttle body and reseated connectors so I guess its time to replace the throttle body. Dealer wants $638 for the job which is out of the question for a part I can get for $150.
> 
> My questions is - does the ECM need to be reprogrammed after replacing the throttle body on a 2011? If so, how can I do it myself?




some will need to be relearned not all.


----------

